

Google Codejam contestants advancing to round 2 by country - jstanley
http://pastebin.com/zHPtKy6c

======
jstanley
My friend made this table of contestants advancing to round 2 of Codejam by
country.

I found the Indian proportion interesting. Even with those cheaters less than
3% advanced.

